

Exoscale – swiss public cloud provider: vms, object storage and paas - pyritschard
https://exoscale.ch

======
pyritschard
hey, exoscale CTO here. As mentioned in another post, we are doing a special
pricing for startups and SaaS businesses available here:
[https://www.exoscale.ch/pricing-target/](https://www.exoscale.ch/pricing-
target/) and we encourage you to try the service out with the WELOVEHN coupon
for extra initial credit.

